# Bejenar



## seyif

I have seen this word in a novel and couldn't find the exact meaning. Is there anyone who knows?


----------



## Ottilie

It seems it's an old word,some kind of refugee

BĂJENÁR, băjenari, s. m. Persoană care își părăsea vremelnic casa, provincia sau patria din pricina invaziilor dușmane, a persecuțiilor politice sau a asupririi. [Var.: bejănár, bejenár s. m.] – Băjeni + suf. -ar.


----------



## seyif

Ottilie said:


> It seems it's an old word
> 
> BĂJENÁR, băjenari, s. m. Persoană care își părăsea vremelnic casa, provincia sau patria din pricina invaziilor dușmane, a persecuțiilor politice sau a asupririi. [Var.: bejănár, bejenár s. m.] – Băjeni + suf. -ar.



Thanks. But I don't know Romanian and understood only "dusman" for it is same in Turkish Of course I can predict persoana, casa, provincia, patria, persecutiilor and politice but not as a meaningful whole


----------



## Ottilie

I will translate the explanation: A person who left his house,homeland temporarily because of the enemy's invasions,politic persecutions or oppresions


----------



## seyif

Ottilie said:


> I will translate the explanation: A person who left his house,homeland temporarily because of the enemy's invasions,politic persecutions or oppresions



Thank you Ottilie.


----------



## farscape

Ottilie said:


> It seems it's an old word,some kind of refugee
> 
> BĂJENÁR, băjenari, s. m. Persoană care își părăsea vremelnic casa, provincia sau patria din pricina invaziilor dușmane, a persecuțiilor politice sau a asupririi. [Var.: bejănár, bejenár s. m.] – Băjeni + suf. -ar.



And the source is... ? I suppose the all knowledgeable dexonline.ro 

I think the word is used more often in Moldova than in Muntenia where *pribeag* is used instead. See also 
http://dexonline.ro/definitie/băjenar

Best,


----------



## Ottilie

Yes,dexonline.ro. My everyday friend,actually.
  Well,I live in Moldova and I have never used this word,it seems very old,pribeag I did use. Bejenar however,it's found in family names, in Moldova,Russia and so on.


----------



## farscape

Ottilie said:


> Yes,dexonline.ro. My everyday friend,actually.
> Well,I live in Moldova and I have never used this word,it seems very old,pribeag I did use. Bejenar however,it's found in family names, in Moldova,Russia and so on.



The first example that comes to mind is "*Vremuri de bejenie*" by Mihail Sadoveanu. There may be a subtle difference here in terms of usage frequency, *bejenar* vs. *bejenie*. I mean, the noun *bejenar* seems to be less used/encountered than *bejenie*.

BFN,


----------



## Ottilie

Cel mai probabil,respectivul cuvînt a dispărut din lb română pentru că în zilele noastre nu mai sînt bejenii,slavă Domnului.
 Cred că acest cuvînt e de origine slavă, bejat' în rusă înseamă a fugi,deci este o anume logică.


----------



## farscape

Ottilie said:


> Cel mai probabil,respectivul cuvînt a dispărut din lb română pentru că în zilele noastre nu mai sînt bejenii,slavă Domnului.
> Cred că acest cuvînt e de origine slavă, bejat' în rusă înseamă a fugi,deci este o anume logică.



Cred că _a dispărut_ e un pic cam mult spus: cuvântul există bine  mersi, doar că e mai rar folosit, şi nu-s convins că are legătură cu  originea. Cât despre bejenii avem pribegii destule, vezi cazul  subsemnatului 

BFN,


----------

